# D7000 vs D300 high ISO test + NEF downloads



## Silverpenguin (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey all. I did an informal test with my friends D7000 a couple of days ago, against my old D300. Nothing too scientific, I simply shot the same scene with the same lens with both cameras, at set ISOs & with Noise Reduction off.

You can also download the D7000 NEFS I took, and full res jpegs of both the D7000 and D300 files to have a look at. Like I said, nothing too scientific, just a simple test to get an idea of the ISO performance.

You can check it out *HERE* 

Hope it's of some use.


----------

